# Drop G#



## mattofvengeance (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got an Ibanez RG1527 and before I take it to my tech tomorrow to set it up for my tuning/strings, I wanted to explore and have some fun with drop G#. Does anybody have any suggestions for songs I can learn?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

Nope. I will say that drop G# is fucking awesome fun to play though, i found it very easy to compose my own stuff when i had it tuned there  Good luck


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2009)

No idea, but do record clips


----------



## MTech (Apr 19, 2009)

Acacia Strain does stuff in that tuning.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 19, 2009)

Periphery tune to drop G#/Ab for the 7 string songs now


----------



## Benjo230 (Apr 19, 2009)

^


----------



## Auyard (Apr 19, 2009)

Abymal Torment and I think Beheaded. One or two songs off of Cannibal Corpse Kill I think?


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 19, 2009)

Icarus Lives!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2009)

Fell Silent, Tesseract and Sikth also use this tuning


----------



## AeonSolus (Apr 20, 2009)

DrewsifStalin said:


> Icarus Lives!



+31432423523532623623 x Infinite 

One of the most epic songs..EVER...hell! it's so groovy that it makes rappers headbang


----------



## Harry (Apr 20, 2009)

Doesn't Jeff Loomis use G#/Ab on some songs off This Godless Endeavour (Psalm of Lydia at least) and I'm sure Seed Awakening is Ab. Awesome songs to learn if you can do 'em.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2009)

nah the lowest Jeff uses is A# standard.

Seed Awakening and The Psalm of Lydia are in drop C#, coz he just tunes the D# down a whole step.


----------



## Harry (Apr 20, 2009)

^Oh right, thanks for point that out I knew he used a drop tuning of some sort, just wasn't sure whether it was the Eb or Bb string he detuned.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah it's the Eb man


----------



## Haunted (Apr 20, 2009)

Some songs of the Architects album "Hollow Crown" are tuned in drop G#...


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am pretty sure the Deftones have some songs in G# I am just not sure if they are in drop or standard. But check out When Girls Telephone Boys, Rats! Rats! Rats!, and Hexagram.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 20, 2009)

^ Yeah Steph uses Ab standard

I have a couple of songs in Drop Ab. I use it for the tone rather than the heaviness though, as I generally only use the Ab string by itself when I'm down that low (i.e. I won't use an open Ab5 chord, or it just sounds like a total mess).

You could always learn some Sikth, but just ignore the Eb string


----------



## Fionn (Apr 20, 2009)

> Some songs of the Architects album "Hollow Crown" are tuned in drop G#...



such a good album!!!


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 20, 2009)

Haunted said:


> Some songs of the Architects album "Hollow Crown" are tuned in drop G#...



good album!

you could always try and figure out ion dissonance's tuning and jam to their stuff


----------



## Crometeef (Apr 20, 2009)

check out travis montgomery's drop G song


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 20, 2009)

Is there any point to this tuning, or are you just going as low as you can for lownesses sake?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe its just because he wants some more low notes ^


----------



## AgentWalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

next you gotta get the note H


----------



## King Fisher (Apr 21, 2009)

AgentWalrus said:


> next you gotta get the note H


That's like dividing by zero.


----------



## WhitexAbyss (Mar 31, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I just got an Ibanez RG1527 and before I take it to my tech tomorrow to set it up for my tuning/strings, I wanted to explore and have some fun with drop G#. Does anybody have any suggestions for songs I can learn?


Learn anything of Rose Funeral's album The Resting Sonata, mainly God Demise and Redeemer of Flesh. The solo in God Demise is so fucking amazing, and wicked fun to play


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 31, 2010)

American Head Charge has songs in G# on their The Feeding album. I'm not sure if they are standard or Drop, but they can be played on Drop-G# and they are really awesome in my opinion.


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 1, 2010)

kissyface fashion faux pas and structures both use Ab


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2010)

Yo dewds, while I appreciate the recommendations today, I posted this thread nearly a year ago, and I don't even own that guitar any more. It wasn't in drop G# long enough for me to do anything with it anyhow.


----------



## Alone Dragon (Apr 1, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> American Head Charge has songs in G# on their The Feeding album. I'm not sure if they are standard or Drop, but they can be played on Drop-G# and they are really awesome in my opinion.


 
U sure man? As I know AHC was using only drop D on "The Feeding"


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 1, 2010)

Alone Dragon said:


> U sure man? As I know AHC was using only drop D on "The Feeding"



Ridicule and Leave me Alone are tuned to G#, for sure, but like I said, I don't really know if dropped or standard. I guess it's dropped. The rest of the album sounds like drop-Db (or C#).


----------



## Alone Dragon (Apr 1, 2010)

Leave me Alone hmm yeah... guess It was exactly the thing which I used to like in this song SO much. Now I understand =)


----------



## Cropire (Mar 11, 2011)

A pretty great band by the name of "The Contortionist" uses Drop G#/Ab a hell of a lot. Check out their album called "Exoplanet" Pretty technical at points, and really they are just a excellent band all together, in my ears anyway.


----------



## Cropire (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, I also forgot to mention that they use 6 Strings though. lol Drop Ab on a 6 String. Now that is brutal(not really xD), redundant, and fun....all at the same time. xD


----------



## shaunduane (Mar 11, 2011)

The Contortionist, I Declare War's latest album, Within The Ruins if you're up for a challenge..


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Death Walking Terror and Evisceration Plague by CC... But they're in G#/Ab Standard.

Believe In Nothing is in Drop G#

That's all I can think of ATM.

Edit: Didn't realise it was over a year old.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got my Baritone JP6 in drop G# and its awesome


----------

